# Where did Ulmo dwell?



## Nick Stephan (Dec 28, 2021)

Where did Ulmo dwell exactly? Was it in all oceans even those in middle earth? And was he present in middle earth's oceans even after the undying lands were taken out?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 28, 2021)

Ulmo preferred to stay in Arda. All waters were under his government.


----------



## Nick Stephan (Dec 28, 2021)

Then if he was staying in Arda why did he not appear to the people of the third age of middle earth?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 28, 2021)

"In-story", there are several reasons, one of which was the poisoning of the waters by Melkor.

In the context of thematic structure, the age of Myth, i.e. the First Age, when the gods interact freely with mankind, has transitioned to the age of Romance, in which the gods have retreated to the sky, or in his case, the Great Sea.

However, in my own head canon, the waters of Middle-earth still retain a residual virtue, which would explain, for instance, why the Nazgul feared and were confused by water.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nick Stephan said:


> Then if he was staying in Arda why did he not appear to the people of the third age of middle earth?


I meant the first age as I don't know exactly about the third one.


----------

